# Cyp Farrerii



## Dido (Jul 12, 2013)

This year one flowered again with 2 flowers. 









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2013)

You had better be careful or you will get some weird hybrids!!!


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice and if I knew well, very rare species! Congrats!


----------



## Dido (Jul 12, 2013)

the funny thing is, it started to grow after I planted it at this point, flowers every 2 years. 

I have 4 one 1 really great one in color, but it was nearly rootless when I get it, at least I could save it and 2 seedlings from a frined, who get them, they where nearly dead, they have now good roots, but very small leaves, the bigger one had 2 growth now, and I hope for a bloom next year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2013)

Good for you! A new one for me.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2013)

Hold onto that one, it is a rarity.


----------



## monocotman (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice and very, very rare!
David


----------



## gerhard (Jul 28, 2013)

Dido, very nice. Indeed rare. What soil are you growing it in?


----------



## Dido (Jul 29, 2013)

Normla mix, 
Seramis and a kind of roof soil which is used for this kinds, I used this in old days. 
I have 2 growing in pure seramis in pots which are doing fien, and 2 in my normal mix with about 30% organic, it needs to be well drained, and they like more water then Faciolatum, I am nearly sure, they have nothing to do with Fasciolatum and are not the same kind, as written in books.....


----------



## gerhard (Jul 31, 2013)

What's a 'normal soil' and what is' roof soil'. Dido, there are a 100 cyp mixes floating around, specifics please. Minor alterations can make the difference.


----------

